# Dennis Rodman is in trouble



## Old Hipster (Jan 24, 2014)

Read on Leon

Just this part explains alot of the problem.

Rodman, who checked into rehab last week to combat his alcoholism, is under investigation by the U.S. Treasury Department for allegedly presenting Kim with more than $10,000 in luxury gifts during his most recent trip to Pyongyang, according to The Daily Beast.


http://msn.foxsports.com/buzzer/sto...-000-in-gifts-to-north-korean-dictator-012414


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 24, 2014)

That guy is a fruitloop. Even when sober.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm still scratchin' my head over that whole relationship.  Don't know much about Rodman other than his appearance here and there, did see him on that old Dr. Drew celebrity rehab show...he seemed to have a lot more issues other than drinking/drugs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow.

Hey, maybe he's a civilian spy for the CIA, and this is just part of his cover - or an extraction method, when they declare him PNG. 

...

Naw, Fran is right - he's a fruitloop.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 24, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow.
> 
> Hey, maybe he's a civilian spy for the CIA, and this is just part of his cover - or an extraction method, when they declare him PNG.
> 
> ...


Phil, now you are going to have one of the alphabets nosin' around here, a bot is going to pick up what you typed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Phil, now you are going to have one of the alphabets nosin' around here, a bot is going to pick up what you typed. View attachment 4602



Oh, yeah, I guess I should explain - 

"PNG" = "Psycho-Nut Guy"


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, yeah, I guess I should explain -
> 
> "PNG" = "Psycho-Nut Guy"


 
I thought you meant persons non grata, and you were going to send him back to North Korea!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I thought you meant persons non grata, and you were going to send him back to North Korea!



Actually that IS what I meant, but as Old Hipster reminded me I'm probably being watched by the NSA ...


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Actually that IS what I meant, but as Old Hipster reminded me I'm probably being watched by the NSA ...


Sorry........they will pick me up too then!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Sorry........they will pick me up too then!



If we're going to share a cell, do you play chess? I'll bring my board ... oh, and I snore, so, sorry ahead of time.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)

Fran said:


> That guy is a fruitloop. Even when sober.



I'll take that as a compliment...


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> If we're going to share a cell, do you play chess? I'll bring my board ... oh, and I snore, so, sorry ahead of time.



I have played chess, but not too well...


----------

